# Missbehaved kitten help



## Vapor245 (May 7, 2008)

I have a 10 month old kitten named Lily who is very badly behaved. I've had her for 7 months now and she does not respond at all to any kind of discipline. The main problems I have with Lily is that she repeatedly jumps on my counters and kitchen table, she knocks over all of the waste baskets in my house to look for Q tips to play with, she scratches at my couches and mattress, and she cries outside my bedroom door at night or if she's left alone for too long. I would gladly let her sleep with me, but she scratches at my mattress, attacks my legs while I'm sleeping, and hunts for Q tips and I can't get any sleep with her in the room... Not that I can now anyways because she cries outside my door until I pay attention to her. I've tried all kinds of discipline... Spray guns, using bitter spray as a deterrent for scratching and climbing, grabbing the scruff of her neck, telling her no, blowing in her eyes as I tell her no, putting scrunched up tin foil on areas she likes to jump on and giving her a "time out" in her pet carrier for a couple minutes. I've bought her a scratching post and lots of toys to keep her occupied during the day... She plays with them and uses her scratching post, but she still decides to claw at my furniture. I think she's doing it for the attention. She follows me around the house from room to room and she always greets me at the door very happily as if I've been gone for days. Is it just an age thing that she'll grow out of?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Sounds like you have made the mistake of buying a cat when what you want is an ornament!


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Your cat isn't a child - you cannot train her like a child.
She sounds bored and in need of a companion.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

sounds like she`s just being a normal cat and being punished for it.is this your first cat?and there is no such thing as a mis-behaved kitten!ive never heard of any of the"punishments"being used on cats.


----------



## Vapor245 (May 7, 2008)

lol... okkkkkkkk... Thank you for taking time to post that for me... First of all, nothing I said could be taken as my "wanting an ornament" and I adopted my kitten from a situation it was much worse off in, not bought... My pet is running around my house scattering trash everywhere, damaging my furniture, and keeping me up crying when I have to be at school full time the next morning. Not only did I ask for advice on what I could do to comfort her when she gets lonely, I also happen to know that not wanting your pet who's been scrambling in her litter box around where I prepare my food is a common and very valid reason to ask for help. And when I say she does it repeatedly, I'm talking over and over while I'm in the same room... I pick her up and put her on the floor, 30 seconds she's back (and I know because I've timed her). My punishments are an attempt to instill good behavior so she's tolerable to live with (and I happen to know they are not only mild, but recommended by every vet and pet website for her behavior I have checked), which she is not at this time. And I have never treated my pets with anything but love and affection. I have had 3 cats, one I spent over $1000 on in surgeries when it had cancer and which died as a kitten, one that lived for 19 years, and now Lily. She eats $20 bags of health food guaranteed to have no animal by-products, has been spayed, has all of her shots (including the boosters), is tagged, has tons of toys carpeting the ground, and is picked up and cuddled and petted and massaged by everyone who sees her. She left wanting for nothing but my attention which unfortunately can not belong to her 24 hours a day. Secondly, kittens are missbehaved all the time (I believe that IS the time they're most playful and mischevious). That's the stage you're supposed to teach them how to behave! AND... When someone asks for advice, that's usually not an opportunity to blast them on not taking care of their pets, if you don't have advice, don't bother responding in the first place (or try to actual read the words said instead of assuming things you clearly have no experience with or knowledge of).

Now... If anyone has any real advice on how I can help my kitten with it's loneliness so I can sleep or how I can teach her it's not ok to claw my brand new furniture and mattresses and why she shouldn't jump all over the counters I'm making food for myself to eat, I would be most appreciative. And yes, I have also tried positive inforcement such as treats and petting her when she calms down or getting her a new toy to amuse herself with.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

What about the suggestion of a play mate,this will focus her attention on something else,and keep her occupied.I have had cats for 14 years and never had or felt the need to train any kitten,if a playmate is not an option maybe you should consider rehoming her to someone understanding of a kittens/cats behaviour.What you decribed sounds like a normal healthy kitten to me.If you have pets in your home you have to accept certain messes and scratches in your curtains/sofas its all part and parcel.


----------



## Vapor245 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the serious comment Clare. Lily actually doesn't get along with other animals. I had a dog for a while which she was very aggressive towards (she would stalk it through the house and if he got close to her she would attack it and hiss) and I have had stray neighbor cats wander through the backyard that have caused her to attack the door to my patio. I wish that were the solution, but I think her being aggressive would be worse. I don't know if this is ordinary behavior for a kitten, my other one was very sick and although I thought she was pretty normal, I realize now she was lethargic. My other cat was very mellow her whole life and never caused any issue. I've even had puppies that were less of a problem. I wouldn't consider giving her up (it may not sound very bad, but she does all of these things on a literally hourly basis) and I'm not sure what I should do to help her get over it. I was simply wondering if someone had similar issues and had success with something I haven't thought of.


----------



## Vapor245 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks chilito. Apparently spraying your kitten with a squirt gun and giving them a time out for 10 minutes makes us the oddity here  (I've always been told squirt guns are what you should do to get them to stop jumping on things). I'm hoping it's a phase she'll grow out of as she gets older. And hopefully she'll stop knocking over every trashcan in my house and dragging everything out to look for Q tips.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

chilito1970 said:


> first off, AJ, you're just an *******. Either offer up some constructive advice or shut the hell up. F-wits like yourself do nothing to enhance conversation with your condescending dickery. Completely classless.
> 
> Vapor. I've owned many cats in my life and i can tell you from my experience that you're doing most of the right things. Keep in mind that kittens are always going to be playful and rambunctious. Thats the nature of the beast. Infact, i'd be a tad worried if the kitten wasn't active at that age. Try using positive reinforcement to condition her behaviour. Hang in there and keep doing what you're described. Good luck with lily.


Dont think there was any need for your comments regarding AJ he offers alot of constructive advice on alot of posts on here.

Would definatly go to him for advice if needed not someone who comes on here insulting people. If you dont want your furniture scratching or your curtains climbing then dont buy a cat. He is right in what he is saying buy a pot cat if you dont want any scratching its in there nature thats what cats do.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Vapor245 said:


> Thanks chilito. Apparently spraying your kitten with a squirt gun and giving them a time out for 10 minutes makes us the oddity here  (I've always been told squirt guns are what you should do to get them to stop jumping on things). I'm hoping it's a phase she'll grow out of as she gets older. And hopefully she'll stop knocking over every trashcan in my house and dragging everything out to look for Q tips.


Have you tried just spending time with her playing with her toys and taking her attention away from doing this. If i were to complain about my cats and the things they do it would fill 3 pages. A cats natural instinct is to scratch i have a scratching post for mine but still have marks on settee from claws and they go outside . Sorry but why get a cat if you cant handle what comes along with owning one.Next you will be complaing about having to pay vets bills etc if you want to own an animal you have to take everything that comes with it or dont have any.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have 8 scratchposts in a small 2 bedroom house, they are in the itchen hall bedroom and living room, damage to my furniture is minimal, they never use my furniture to scratch on! just keep puttin kitty on the floor every time she goes on the worksurface, she'll soon learn!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> I have 8 scratchposts in a small 2 bedroom house, they are in the itchen hall bedroom and living room, damage to my furniture is minimal, they never use my furniture to scratch on! just keep puttin kitty on the floor every time she goes on the worksurface, she'll soon learn!


Totally agree with that just lift her down will soon get bored


----------



## Vapor245 (May 7, 2008)

Ok.Thank you for responding first. I need to be more clear. Obviously cats scratch things. Obviously that is their nature as clawed animals. Obviously I'm not 3 years old and I know these things. I've bought her a scratching post to use. I NEED ADVICE ON HOW TO GET HER TO SCRATCH HER POST AND NOT MY FURNITURE. That is not a novel idea. It is not some crazy fantasy that no one achieves. It is not something strange to ask for. People do this every day and there is a solution. It involves a little thing called training. Just like I trained her to not pee on my carpet and to go in a litter box, it is entirely plausible that I can train her to use a scratching post. There are methods to do this and I know people employ them every day. I'm positive that unless you like destroying $2000 pieces of home furniture, you have done this yourself. I have had two other cats that did it perfectly fine. Obviously, there is a way to get Lily to use her post because it is entirely normal and would probably work better than wood and upholstery. I need advice on accomplishing that end.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

chilito1970 said:


> yes. the quality of his advice is remarkable. It practically jumps off the screen. Maybe he was having a bad day and needed a little pick me up that can only be had by berating another person with the relative safety and anonymity that only the internet can offer. So in closing, he should go wash the sand from his vag.


Your opinion know who i would take advice from rather him than someone like you.Who in your words can use the safety and anonymity of internet.Why insult someone who is well thought of on here and offers good advice on your first post on here think your the i***t here


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Vapor245 said:


> Ok.Thank you for responding first. I need to be more clear. Obviously cats scratch things. Obviously that is their nature as clawed animals. Obviously I'm not 3 years old and I know these things. I've bought her a scratching post to use. I NEED ADVICE ON HOW TO GET HER TO SCRATCH HER POST AND NOT MY FURNITURE. That is not a novel idea. It is not some crazy fantasy that no one achieves. It is not something strange to ask for. People do this every day and there is a solution. It involves a little thing called training. Just like I trained her to not pee on my carpet and to go in a litter box, it is entirely plausible that I can train her to use a scratching post. There are methods to do this and I know people employ them every day. I'm positive that unless you like destroying $2000 pieces of home furniture, you have done this yourself. I have had two other cats that did it perfectly fine. Obviously, there is a way to get Lily to use her post because it is entirely normal and would probably work better than wood and upholstery. I need advice on accomplishing that end.


rub or spray the post with catnip. also every time she scratches summat she should'nt pick her up, without telling her off and put her paws ot to the post to encourage her, then praise


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Vapor245 said:


> Thanks chilito. Apparently spraying your kitten with a squirt gun and giving them a time out for 10 minutes makes us the oddity here  (I've always been told squirt guns are what you should do to get them to stop jumping on things). I'm hoping it's a phase she'll grow out of as she gets older. And hopefully she'll stop knocking over every trashcan in my house and dragging everything out to look for Q tips.


She will grow out of that behaviour eventually.. we've had cats in the past that would climb up anything, claw sofas, carpets, beds.. anything they can get their claws on!

That age from 6 months to 18 months in my experience is always a difficult one.. like naughty teenagers!

You will just have to be patient, give your kit loads of love and attention when you are around and she'll eventually grow out of it.

Is there no way she would be able to accept another kitten?


----------



## Vapor245 (May 7, 2008)

I understand what you say about just moving her, but she doesn't get that. I pick her up and put her down on the couch or in her bed or I break out the laser pointer and run her around for a while, but she goes right back to doing it. It's literally a "scratch... play... ok, scratch time again... not working, ok, jump on the counter thing... not working, ok knock over the trash can and drag all of the trash out... ok not working, go back to scratching... ok, now freak out your owner by chewing on a bottle cap that would be ridiculously expensive to have surgically removed and would probably be extremely painful to swallow" sort of thing. I do play with her all the time... I have a toy mouse I like to toss around with her and I run her around with her favorite toy, the laser pointer for 10-15 minutes several times a day (usually up and down the stairs). It usually just gets her more worked up. She has boundless energy and like I said, I'm pretty sure it's an attention thing.


----------



## Vapor245 (May 7, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Is there no way she would be able to accept another kitten?


I don't think so bee... Is it even a good idea to try it? What if it doesn't work out, what will I do with another kitten? I don't need her doing all of these things AND fighting with another cat. Or worse yet, having them both act like she does. And I'd probably get too attached to want to find a new home for it.


----------



## Vapor245 (May 7, 2008)

snowy said:


> If you want an animal that doesnt cause any damage buy a fish.


I've had fish before. I actually had about 30 fish a while ago (babies that I couldn't get pet shops to take off my hands. I guess that's what I get for getting male and female "bunnies" of the fish world). NOT nearly as easy as you seem to think.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Vapor245 said:


> I've had fish before. I actually had about 30 fish a while ago (babies that I couldn't get pet shops to take off my hands. I guess that's what I get for getting male and female "bunnies" of the fish world). NOT nearly as easy as you seem to think.


Never said they were easy but at least they wont damage your furniture


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Vapor245 said:


> I don't think so bee... Is it even a good idea to try it? What if it doesn't work out, what will I do with another kitten? I don't need her doing all of these things AND fighting with another cat. Or worse yet, having them both act like she does. And I'd probably get too attached to want to find a new home for it.


hmm, yeh it's a difficult one..

well witht he scratching thing I've got a big climbing frame/scratch post for my Alfie and I used to pretend to scratch it when I saw him trying to scratch something else, so he would end up copying me..

If your kit really is still refusing to listen to you then maybe she's just a very headstrong character and you will just have to hope she will grow out of it !


----------



## Vapor245 (May 7, 2008)

snowy said:


> Never said they were easy but at least they wont damage your furniture


Actually, they do. Ever seen a jumping fish or a splashing fish? Yeah, water stains aren't fixable. And they're quite messy. It's too easy to spill food around and the tank gets filthy and the test kits leak (and the acid in those test kits can be very disconcerting and damaging to clean) and the tank can drip and some motors spatter water... Nothing is as easy as we believe it is.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

My cats were much the same as kittens and yes, it is upsetting when they destroy ur furniture. luckily spraying them with water was a good method to teach them not to do things like climbing up the curtains and scratching the sofa. My cats grew into well behaved cats and now i have no problem at all with them. They know what they can scratch and what not. Cats are not stupid animals! 
Sometimes a cat choses a particular bit to scratch and will use it over and over again...hugo uses the carpet in the hall and only there..nowhere else he scratches. Remember too that Kitty has marked her favorite spots with her scent as well as her claws
An important part of scratching is the cat's desire to mark a territory. so a scratching post should be in an area that's used by the family, not hidden in a back corner. 
Put treats on the cat tree to encourage her using it. 
Cats have an aversion to citrus odors. Use a a bit of lemon and orange peels to make her former scratching sites less agreeable to her.
I hope this is of any help to u.


----------



## Vapor245 (May 7, 2008)

Ummm... This is a pet forum, guys. Pick fights somewhere cooler at least. I'm trying to get help here.


----------



## Vapor245 (May 7, 2008)

Actually, that's a really good idea, Natik. Lemons? I'll try that. I hope she'll take a disliking to my furniture somehow. I tried bitter spray, but it smells terrible and although she hated to lick her paws after, I got the feeling she didn't know where she picked it up so she didn't learn what not to touch. That's the story of why my Christmas tree was up for 4 days. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I read the first post and I don't understand the problem. Its a kitten being a kitten. Basically he's playing and demanding attention. Two kittens are double trouble.

My last cat Jasper settled down eventually, but if I had meat on the table or worktop he'd jump up and help himself if I didn't watch him. He was a very big cat and would swipe meat off your plate from the table. His eyes were wide open so you knew he was upto mischief.

I have a heavy kitchen bin and no bins in the living room, well the bin in the living room is now Dukes toy box.

I can't wait to have the same fun with our new kitten as you should be having with yours.

There are various toys and climbing equipment you can buy, or just rolled up pieces of paper. I wouldn't use tin foil as a distraction they love crinkly noises probably because they are inquisitive.

As for bedtime your cat knows you are in there and wants attention, I keep my pets downstairs and they are only allowed upstairs to sleep now and again.

Good luck

Sue


----------



## Vapor245 (May 7, 2008)

snowy said:


> Well it is obvious by the way this is going you 2 Know everything so why bother asking for anyones advice. Maybe you should set up your own forum so you 2 can put all us dumb people to rights.


Ummm... I don't know if that was directed at me, but I asked because I needed advice. You two are the ones arguing over my attempt to get some. If anything, I would suggest the two of you get your own forum so you can argue as much as you want about whatever it is that this argument is about. I obviously didn't come here to pick a fight with pet lovers and you started arguing with me over fish, implying that I'm incapable and somehow devaluing my kitten for deigning to ask your help for her behavior. If neither of you have advice on the topic, why are you still here?


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Vapor245 said:


> Ummm... I don't know if that was directed at me, but I asked because I needed advice. You two are the ones arguing over my attempt to get some. If anything, I would suggest the two of you get your own forum so you can argue as much as you want about whatever it is that this argument is about. I obviously didn't come here to pick a fight with pet lovers and you started arguing with me over fish, implying that I'm incapable and somehow devaluing my kitten for deigning to ask your help for her behavior. If neither of you have advice on the topic, why are you still here?


I have not picked an argument with you over anything. JUst said if you dont want the cat to scratch furniture buy a fish  no offence meant to you but who ever the other person is just seems to have come on to pick a fight with anyone .Hope you get your kitten sorted out


----------



## Vapor245 (May 7, 2008)

snowy said:


> I have not picked an argument with you over anything. JUst said if you dont want the cat to scratch furniture buy a fish  no offence meant to you but who ever the other person is just seems to have come on to pick a fight with anyone .Hope you get your kitten sorted out


I didn't take offense, it's all good. And I don't have to get a fish, I can teach my cat not to scratch my furniture if I can figure out how. Thank you for trying to help me sort out my pet issues, nonetheless.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Vapor245 said:


> I didn't take offense, it's all good. And I don't have to get a fish, I can teach my cat not to scratch my furniture if I can figure out how. Thank you for trying to help me sort out my pet issues, nonetheless.


I am going to buy thick furniture throws, and move him to his scratch post as you are doing.

Jasper at 14 would run sideways round the living room suite, and settle on a corner to scratch. Guess moving him to his scratch post didn't work either.

Let me know when you find an answer.

Sue


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

One of my female cats also loves to scratch the sofas. Unfortunately I think she was the runt of the litter, her sister is much bigger than her, and isn't maybe all there! Since we have moved we keep her out the lounge unless we are there, also putting tinfoil round the arm of the sofa seemed to help in our last house.

She too likes to jump on the kitchen units, spraying water didn't work as she loves water, chases it out the tap and down the drain! She does still go on the work surface but only a certain area which we trained her to do.

Good luck, I think you can both live in harmony.


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

Vapor245 said:


> I can teach my cat not to scratch my furniture if I can figure out how. .


You can't 'teach' a cat things as you would teach a dog. This is because cats are clever enough to realize there are no real benefits for doing things you want it to. Cats live to please themselves, not their owners.

So what you need to do is make the cat WANT to use the scratchpost. Buy a good one, maybe spray it with cat nip spray. And if you see the cat scratching something else, gently pick him up and put him by the scratch post.

DONT tell him off by shouting, or hitting, as he wont understand :S

But whenever he does use the post make SURE you always let him know hes a good boy, speak to him positively with a soft loving voice, and stroke him.

Whatever happens though, EXPECT your cats to damage atleast some furniture. It's inevitable, especially if youg go out to work in the day.

I have an £1800 dining table & chairs, which are ruined! But i dont really care bacause after all, it's a dining table! If the dining table scratched my cats, it'd pay for it!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

daveleeuk said:


> I have an £1800 dining table & chairs, which are ruined! But i dont really care bacause after all, it's a dining table! If the dining table scratched my cats, it'd pay for it!


He he, hope you have the table under control!


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

It is now


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

chilito1970 said:


> first off, AJ, you're just an *******. Either offer up some constructive advice or shut the hell up. F-wits like yourself do nothing to enhance conversation with your condescending dickery. Completely classless.
> 
> Vapor. I've owned many cats in my life and i can tell you from my experience that you're doing most of the right things. Keep in mind that kittens are always going to be playful and rambunctious. Thats the nature of the beast. Infact, i'd be a tad worried if the kitten wasn't active at that age. Try using positive reinforcement to condition her behaviour. Hang in there and keep doing what you're described. Good luck with lily.





chilito1970 said:


> yes. the quality of his advice is remarkable. It practically jumps off the screen. Maybe he was having a bad day and needed a little pick me up that can only be had by berating another person with the relative safety and anonymity that only the internet can offer. So in closing, he should go wash the sand from his vag.





chilito1970 said:


> you obviously graduated from AJ's school of stupid. She was not complaining. She was asking for advice. Is giving advice without being condescending and demeaning so difficult? It seems as if you're projecting your own short comings as a pet owner onto someone else in a pathetic attempt to placate your guilt.


Is it just me or is this one a complete and utter w*****!  

I'd say pre-menstrual or been dumped for someone younger! 

Yeah come on chilito, i'll have some bad rep too if you like


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Is it just me or is this one a complete and utter w*****!
> 
> I'd say pre-menstrual or been dumped for someone younger!
> 
> Yeah come on chilito, i'll have some bad rep too if you like


Im glad its not just me that thinks they are a w***** . Wil probably get more bad rep now


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

chilito1970 said:


> first off, AJ, you're just an *******. Either offer up some constructive advice or shut the hell up. F-wits like yourself do nothing to enhance conversation with your condescending dickery. Completely classless.
> 
> Sorry chilito, but you are way off the mark here. AJ is a responsible pet owner, with a lot of experience, and if you were not such a newbie you would see that he has given good advice on many threads. May I give you a bit of advice? Everyone's opinions are valid, but sometimes you need to look at facts and gain knowledge of the subject before you express them.


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Is it just me or is this one a complete and utter w*****!
> 
> I'd say pre-menstrual or been dumped for someone younger!
> 
> Yeah come on chilito, i'll have some bad rep too if you like


WOW I only just saw all that!

"first off, AJ, you're just an *******. Either offer up some constructive advice or shut the hell up. F-wits like yourself do nothing to enhance conversation with your condescending dickery. Completely classless."

- Right, so what you just did is really 'classy' and helpful.

"Maybe he was having a bad day and needed a little pick me up that can only be had by berating another person with the relative safety and anonymity that only the internet can offer."

- Alot like what you're doing then yes? I believe it's called an E-Thug. Someone who is to pussy to start in real life so feels the need to 'big up' themselves online and belittle others in order to deal with insecurities.
What AJ said was clearly in jest. Where as you are clearly little more than a **** yourself.

What a total ****. Surely this person should be banned. Eveyone that I have ever spoken to on this forum has been very helpful and kind, and people like this have to come in and spoil everything. Also he totally contradicted everything he said! Hilarious. People who have opinions as strong as him often do so as there is no knowledge backing them up, so they attempt to be blunt in an aim to portray a sense of intelligence.

Personally I don't think there is any need to keep people like this on as users.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Vapor-has she been spayed yet?We are are a friendly lot-honestly-just sometimes people get a little too heated in replying and forget the question


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Im so glad im not on my own on this 1. I was taking brunt of it this morning, some of the things this person said about me have been removed as they were def uncalled for. As you can see from what i have wrote i didnt want to pick an argument with any one but wasn't just going to sit back and be called all the names under sun and not have a say. I was at a stage when i read 1 of there posts that i was about to say i wont bother coming on here any more but then thought why the hell should i let him/her get too me


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Only just read this thread Snowy,but whomever it was that had a go at you,don't you dare let them upset you and stop you coming on


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Only just read this thread Snowy,but whomever it was that had a go at you,don't you dare let them upset you and stop you coming on


 thanks I just didnt like what he said about AJ when it was the first post they had written and take it from me the names he called me would be enough to make anyones blood boil. Thankfully they were kindly removed for me


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi

May be worth trying a plug-in Feliway diffuser to help calm things down. Failing that as others have suggested it may be worth thinking of a companion for her (probably a male kit). Yes, there will be some spitting and hissing for the first week or two but things should settle eventually - at least it will focus her attention elsewhere!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

snowy said:


> thanks I just didnt like what he said about AJ when it was the first post they had written and take it from me the names he called me would be enough to make anyones blood boil. Thankfully they were kindly removed for me


Crikey i have only just come in on this thread! What a read!

Has this Chilto been banned and his comments removed as they are not on this thread now? LOL

As for AJ he is a well respected member of this forum and has a lot of good friiendly advice to offer (as the majority do on here) 

Chin up snowy hun - we still love ya


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Crikey i have only just come in on this thread! What a read!
> 
> Has this Chilto been banned and his comments removed as they are not on this thread now? LOL
> 
> ...


Yeah looks like they have all been removed. Not sure about the ban as there profile is still on.

 Thanks for that


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't know if Aj and Vapor have other issues but whatever the case, imo Aj's "ornament" reply was not warranted and he is a big boy and can take care of himself,as i said i have only just seen this thread and in reguards to Vapor-he/she was seeking genuine advice and support and as previously said if this cannot be offered in a way that Vapor and Lily find a happy medium at least then don't comment-after all it's all about the kitten..isn't it?


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

The kitten is just doing what kittens do


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> I don't know if Aj and Vapor have other issues but whatever the case, imo Aj's "ornament" reply was not warranted and he is a big boy and can take care of himself,as i said i have only just seen this thread and in reguards to Vapor-he/she was seeking genuine advice and support and as previously said if this cannot be offered in a way that Vapor and Lily find a happy medium at least then don't comment-after all it's all about the kitten..isn't it?


Very true Kel!


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

Just wandering... why was my post removed? I understand the rant I had being removed but I gave advice, couldn't it have just been edited?


----------

